

Bobbit worms, undersea predators - austinz
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/09/absurd-creature-of-the-week-bobbit-worm/

======
trevelyan
Interesting article here about what happened when one of them found their way
into an aquarium. The photo makes Wired's pic look like a model shot:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1165930/Barry...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1165930/Barry-
giant-sea-worm-discovered-aquarium-staff-mysterious-attacks-coral-reef.html)

~~~
arms
In the Wired video, the worm looks cool, albeit not something you'd want to
run into.

The Daily Mail pics on the other hand are _horrifying_.

------
kbenson
The video of it pulling the fish under, and the ground movement as it does
_something_ to the fish under the soil is disturbing. Nightmare fuel.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yeah, but what about the Octopus? It gets pulled in, then it casually walks
out leaving behind silence. So did he go all medieval on the worm and take it
out? Pay it off? Squirt ink in his mouth to make him go ewwwww? I hate cliff
hanger endings.

~~~
kbenson
I was wondering that too, and hoping the article would explain.

My assumption is that the Octopus' body yields enough to sustain quite a bit
less damage, and the bobbit worm releases it's prey while under ground to get
a better grip.

Alternatively, maybe the Octopus released ink while under the soil and it
confused/irritated the worm.

In any case, that Octopus gets my respect.

~~~
andrewflnr
If it had released a significant amount of ink, I would have expected to see
it come back up in the water with the octopus. Another possibility is that the
octopus was venomous and bit the worm.

As you said: in any case, respect.

------
ballard
Feeding time: [http://youtu.be/tkUSx6aQGXU](http://youtu.be/tkUSx6aQGXU)

Looks like a cool pet.

